# Ko Olina Restaurant Recommendations



## mjkaplan (Jun 23, 2015)

We will be heading to Ko Olina next week and would like to have a few nice dinners out without travelling into Honolulu.  Anything in the general vicinity would be fantastic.  Even if it is a short drive away.

Any recommendations for a good restaurant (or a really good value) would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## brigechols (Jun 23, 2015)

Aloha Salad, Roy's, and Monkeypod.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jun 23, 2015)

Monkeypod was very good


----------



## ailin (Jun 23, 2015)

For something different, there is poke pizza at Pizza Corner (across the street from Monkeypod).  It was pretty good!  Thin, crunchy crust, poke on top, no sauce or cheese.


----------



## tompalm (Jun 26, 2015)

Chuck's is good. But I haven't been there in a couple years and not sure they are still at the Marriott.


----------



## MabelP (Jun 26, 2015)

Thai Lao Restaurant, Monkeypods and Roys. I ate at all three this week...Delish!


----------



## PDXGolfer (Jun 26, 2015)

Just Tacos on the same side of the street as Pizza Corner (across from Monkeypod).  Nothing fancy but pretty decent Mexican food.

Also, if you are a Costco member, the Costco in Kapolei sells excellent poke tuna (in at least 4 different varieties).


----------



## jsfletch (Jun 26, 2015)

Sunset Cafe, Waianae. 10miles up the road from KoOlina. It's on a military housing area. Live music from Thru-Sun. Right on the ocean great sunsets. Military prices. Great burgers. I like the steak and carmelized onions. If you are ex military they'll let you park on the base next to the restaurant. If not park in the lot next to the guard gate. We go for dinner on Sat or Sun to avoid the commuter traffic. If you have young kids it's a great beach for swimming etc. From farrington hwy turn left on Army follow Army to the guard gate. 
Hear good reviews from Cohitos near Sunset Cafe although we went there but didn't eat. Didn't like the atmosphere. Small dining area and no views.


----------



## dannybaker (Jun 26, 2015)

*Kapolei, HI 96707 has several great places*

1. Costco pizza
2. Monkey pods
3. Outback
4. Roy's


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 27, 2015)

tompalm said:


> Chuck's is good. But I haven't been there in a couple years and not sure they are still at the Marriott.



Chuck's is still at Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club.


----------



## pharmgirl (Jun 27, 2015)

jsfletch said:


> Sunset Cafe, Waianae. 10miles up the road from KoOlina. It's on a military housing area. Live music from Thru-Sun. Right on the ocean great sunsets. Military prices. Great burgers. I like the steak and carmelized onions. If you are ex military they'll let you park on the base next to the restaurant. If not park in the lot next to the guard gate. We go for dinner on Sat or Sun to avoid the commuter traffic. If you have young kids it's a great beach for swimming etc. From farrington hwy turn left on Army follow Army to the guard gate.
> Interested to try this, no army at all can we still get in ? Park next to guard gate but do you need to go through hate to go to restaurant ?
> Army is the street name?


----------



## jsfletch (Jun 27, 2015)

In order to get on the base you just need ID. We use our driver lic.
Army is the street to turn on

I'm a little surprised no one has mentioned Longboards next to the Marriott. Casual environment. I like the fish and chips. My wife likes the Ahi salad.
Also the Ama Ama at the Aulani has reasonable prices and good food plus a nice view.


----------



## frank808 (Jun 28, 2015)

Didn't care for chucks personally.  Better steak at roys for about the same proce.


----------



## cgeidl (Jul 3, 2015)

*Try Italian*

Ate there twice two years ago. 590 Farrington Highway Suite 536 and in a shopping center. Also likes eating out by the Aulania ponds and pool area.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 3, 2015)

Most of our meals were were cooked on the grills at MKO.  

If you like shave ice, I highly recommend Mountain Magic Shave Ice:

http://www.yelp.com/biz/mountain-magic-shave-ice-waipahu

It's literally just a stand in front of Sports Authority.  Great prices, huge portions, excellent flavors, and a very nice owner.  Cash only.


----------



## DanH (Aug 2, 2015)

I saw a menu (online) for Ama Ama at the Aulani, and JSFletch said that the prices were reasonable but the Hawaiian Snapper Entrée was $44.  Is that what typical for the main course in a local restaurant?


----------



## myhrse11 (Aug 2, 2015)

DanH said:


> I saw a menu (online) for Ama Ama at the Aulani, and JSFletch said that the prices were reasonable but the Hawaiian Snapper Entrée was $44.  Is that what typical for the main course in a local restaurant?



Ama Ama is reported to be a bit more expensive than most restaurants although you can spend anywhere from $15 to $75 on an entree depending on the location. I find most are in the $28 to $35 range like at Chuck's. Roy's can be less or more. 

Do Chuck's at happy hour for 1/2 price Mai Tais and good dinner prices.

Longboard's is just upscale bar food. Great view, food just okay. Sometimes they have good live entertainment.


----------



## VicB (Aug 3, 2015)

mjkaplan said:


> We will be heading to Ko Olina next week and would like to have a few nice dinners out without travelling into Honolulu.  Anything in the general vicinity would be fantastic.  Even if it is a short drive away.
> 
> Any recommendations for a good restaurant (or a really good value) would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



You mentioned short drive - North Shore is a great trip if you don't mind a longer drive. There are the shrimp trucks along the way and even better is the Kahuku Grill with the largest, best and cheapest shaved ice - $3.50 with the plastic cup as shown ($2.50 otherwise). 

56-565 Kamehameha Hwy, Kahuku, HI


----------



## alexb (Aug 18, 2015)

*Monkeypod*

We were there yesterday and was disappointed with food and service


----------



## rpw (Aug 19, 2015)

*monkeypod seems to be hit or miss*



alexb said:


> We were there yesterday and was disappointed with food and service



I've been there a couple of times.  The first time (when they first opened) everything was great.  Second and third were a disaster and I swore I would never go there again.  Forth time wife books it forgetting that I said it sucks, but the service and food were good?


----------

